# Some pics taken



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!!

Here's some of my shrimps pics taken... 

CRS


CBS


Black Panda (slightly blue)


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice shrimp, thanks for sharing with us. 


Sweet panda!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shrimps. Do you mind telling me where about you are? Nice to find another hobbyist and hopefully local.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, here's some others shots of my shrimps

King Kong & Pandas enjoy their meal 


Blue Panda


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude! I enjoy taking pics of them 

btw, they are my breed...



coryjames said:


> Keeps getting better and better!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tamtep said:


> Thanks dude! I enjoy taking pics of them
> 
> btw, they are my breed...


can you show us your setup please?thanks


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I was really busy lately. Didn't have much time...

camboy012406: Sure dude! Here's a quick shot some of my tanks...
Like to keep simple and Clean as much as possible...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm... another thin substrate breeder. Do you mind telling us how long do you redo the tank when substrate is done its job? Also, that's ADA Amazonia?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

I have been using it for a year now, Never been redone or Never Had any issues with it, very stable PH from beginning until now...

ADA #1 rulez man!  
Amano offers only quality product from tanks, equipment to soils. You get exactly what you paid for. He knows what it takes unlike imitations and copied out there...



randy said:


> Hmm... another thin substrate breeder. Do you mind telling us how long do you redo the tank when substrate is done its job? Also, that's ADA Amazonia?


----------

